# Otto is getting a brother! :)



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

The time has finally arrived! My fiance and I are welcoming our second dog to the family early in December  With the help and expertise of *einspänner*, we found a terrific breeder and can't wait to meet our wirehaired vizsla boy!

We've received a couple of pictures each week. He is 3 weeks old tomorrow. We're not sure which one is ours - once the breeder has a better idea of the personalities we'll be able to choose out of two (second pick). Here are the pictures of Rowan and his two brothers ;D Enjoy!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So awesome! They are precious! Congratulations. I love the name too


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a delightful little litter!!!
So fat... They look so well fed, I just LOL...
Such a sweet little mom.
Can't wait to see witch one will be your baby... Good luck and I sure hope Otto is ready to be a nanny!!! HAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I was wondering how long you were going to hold out on everyone! And thank you! With you getting a puppy this year, and harrigab getting one next Fall *fingers crossed*, I think I can hold out just a little longer. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D Gorgeous


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohhhh...so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So exciting! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

AHHH!!! Erin, I'm so excited for you! Those tiny little wire gingers are so darn cute!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

call me strange, but I love the smell of puppies


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> call me strange, but I love the smell of puppies


Hey Strange,

When did the 'mod's' get Smellovision!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > call me strange, but I love the smell of puppies
> ...


doesn't work for sheep tho' Hobbsy ha ha!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > harrigab said:
> ...


Always got to bring my family into it 'H' 

Shame on Yew!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I figured you'd share in our excitement 

Tknafox - I think they look pretty plump too! They're only 3 weeks! I don't know if Otto is ready, but time will tell! I think he'll be a good big brother  

Einspänner - I wanted to wait until he was here before spilling the beans ... but when I got that pic of them cuddling, I couldn't hold back! Too cute!

Harrigab - it's funny you should say that! When we brought Otto home, my friend Alyson grabbed his paw, took a big whiff and said, "ahhh I just love the smell of puppy paws! They smell like fritos!"

I will update as time goes on. If anyone has advice on introducing a second dog, or wants to share their own experience with adding a second, feel free! I've searched the forum for threads regarding this topic, but I'm still all ears if you have anything to add!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait so see what you name him!!
That says it all!!
Lucky you, I think my next pup (omg listen to me) will be a wirey...
;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We are naming him Rowan. It is a popular Irish surname but also a first name used in Ireland and Scotland. It's after the a Rowan Tree, which produces red berries. In Gaelic it means "red." As a name, it means "little redhead" or "red haired one." At least this is what I read online! Harrigab might have better info. But this is the name we chose.. I like the sound of the name, the meaning is appropriate (unless he ends up on the blonder side  ) and my family is of Irish heritage so it works!

Yes, tknafox, I love the wires! My only real exposure to them has been through the forum but those dogs (Scout, Ruby, Boris etc!) have me hooked! We wanted to go with a different breed .... but not _too_ different.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Update! Rowan and his two brothers!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On my gosh, look at all those wrinkles.
Just precious


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

XXX puppy porn at its most graphic


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO THANKS 2 U - I was thinking of adding a brother 4 PIKE in a few years - the time table has just moved UP !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rowan is also another name for a mountain ash tree around these parts. One of my nieces is called Rowan, yep a little redhead 
Roll on august,,,


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the wrinkles TR! Reminds me of my grown dog with his permanent puppy wrinkles ;D

REM - that much longer for PIKE to enjoy his brother 

Harrigab - I did not know that! I love the name for a girl or a boy! Is Ruby getting a brother or a sister, or haven't you decided yet?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> I love the wrinkles TR! Reminds me of my grown dog with his permanent puppy wrinkles ;D
> 
> REM - that much longer for PIKE to enjoy his brother
> 
> Harrigab - I did not know that! I love the name for a girl or a boy! Is Ruby getting a brother or a sister, or haven't you decided yet?


depends on the litter and sexes, I'd actually prefer a boy this time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you have a guest room? Expect Scout and me for New Year's!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OT - U did fail 2 mention - the big ears - ignore u in STERiO - the BLUE eyes turn the color of RUST - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok.. So this is IMO... 
After introducing Foxy to Greta 2010 in the back yard, we learned... it is best to introduce on neutral ground. When we introduced Pearl & Fergy it was it was neutral territory and all was fine until Fergy latched on to one of Pearl's teet's and she did not for give him for about 3 days.
We set up the pen in the family room, with his crate inside, but Pearl hid herself in the furthest corner of the house- away from the awful puppy.
She relented once she realized he was getting all the attention, and she was getting none.
She warmed up to the little guy totally in about 2 wks, and he could have his way with her. One thing is for sure... The older dog will set the perimeters... and the pup will obey the elder. Be sure not to skimp on Otto's attention, praise and love. Also don't let the pup get to nasty with the razor sharp teeth.
It is ok for Otto to see you (The Pack leader) controlling the pup. 
When he gets to much for Otto... put him in the crate and take Otto out for some really special one on one love and attention and always tell him what a great dad he is. 
The Pup will pick up every trait and habit that Otto teaches him... Guaranteed!! 
Oh..
P.S... If they have toys... make sure they learn to share, it is important... it will help life in the future... no fighting over toys, bones, beds, etc.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Those pups are so adorable, they look like little tankers... I just can't wait to see more pictures.
And you must post a great story about Otto's reaction to his baby brother/ vise a verse a...
Congratulations!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

First off, thank you so much *tknafox2* for taking the time to offer some advice! That was so sweet of you and very helpful.

We actually requested an early flight for Rowan so that we'd have plenty of daylight to introduce Otto and Rowan on neutral territory. I have read that is the best way to introduce a new dog. Your advice on giving Otto some space when the pup gets to be too much is very appreciated. I wasn't entirely sure how I should handle a situation like that. I thought I should let Otto say when he's had enough, but crating
the puppy and giving Otto special one on one time during those moments sounds like a much better idea! I also read that he, being the more dominant dog while the pup is still a pup, should always be given his food, treats, love and greetings first. Otto has shown some jealous behavior in the past, especially around pups, so I have to do this right from the start!

I'm wondering about the pick up. I am leaning strongly towards picking Rowan up from JFK (5+ hour drive) alone... well along with my fiance. Does anyone suggest bringing Otto for the ride? Does anyone else have experience with this? I'm thinking the alone time will be a good opportunity for us to bond with Rowan without Otto but I'd love to hear what others have done and how it worked out.

Thanks again, tknafox2!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

I wouldn't take Otto with you for pick up. The reason being - is the car isn't neutral territory. Although you will likely crate the pup and probably Otto as well, you don't want any sort of aggression or issues on a long drive. 

Good luck! I'm excited for you. Two has to be better than one, right?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no advice, but just wanted to tell you how happy and excited I am for you!!! I feel like the time is coming up for Oquirrh to get a brother or sister too. I worry about the same things you have mentioned, so I look forward to hearing about your adventures with Otto and Rowan! Best of luck.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Adore the wirey Vs. Very very envious.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

Very good point *meandmy3*! I should've mentioned we would take my parents' van if we did decide to go that route. That said, I'm still leaning towards the trip alone. I think it would add stress to the first meet if Otto was involved. Then, I'm still wondering if others have made a similar trip.  

*Oquirrh*, I'll be sure to keep you posted!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I would leave OTTO at home - the day before pickup - wear a old shirt for the day & take it with you for the pup 2 sleep on (if your lucky LOL) that way when OTTO meets the pup on neutral territory - he will get your scent & the pups at the same time ! it will make it easier on OTTO


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

congratulations on your new wire puppy  

This is Ted (he was 9.5 months when this picture was taken) 

He is 1 on sunday and the best dog I could wish for!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ted is an absolute beauty! Happy Birthday, Ted!  2.5 weeks... the excitement is mounting ;D thanks for the picture, *gem2304*!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looking like I won't be getting a pup in august now ........been contacted about a litter due in january, I know the breeder and her dogs so possibly my wait has been brought forward to March


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good for you, Doug!! That won't be quite so agonizing... Still March is a ways away, though.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Whooohooo *harrigab*! That is great news ;D the wait for Rowan hasn't been half as tough as waiting for Otto! March might not feel that long... 

Hopefully it works out if that works for you!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Erin - Will Rowan's tail be docked? Just curious.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Kadee! No it won't. It will be a big change having a swinging tale to contend with! Ouch?!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oq - my 1st 3 Vs were un docked PIKE is - at the end of a hard days hunt - they all had a bloody tail tip - my next V will V un docked - ? is it leagal to PAINT the the tail tip HUNTER ORANGE ! LOL !!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

OttosMama said:


> Ouch?!


Definitely. These guys wiggle A LOT!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is undocked and I think that he beats himself up more than anything. When the wiggle starts I just hear his tail smacking himself on each side, but of course he's oblivious to it because he's too happy wiggling.


----------

